# Post ride nap



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

I don’t know about anyone else, but I have to say taking a post ride nap is about the best sleep I get. I feel better rested, healed, and more productive after my post ride naps that only last about 1 to 3 hours than after any amount of ‘normal’ sleep I get.

I’ve struggled with sleeping issues much of my adult life. And now more so as I have the stress of being unemployed and a full-time college student (and full-time single parent) in the later part of my life. I have giving myself a bedtime of 10, but often find myself up much later with either schoolwork (productive) or watching Youtube or more recently HBOMax. (Is it me or there way more ads on YouTube? I mean way more ads.)

I ride three times a week about 2 hours (20 miles), all tarmac, to and from the community college campus. While my classes are all online (again) this year due to the pandemic. I still take the time to ride to the college and back, three times a week. These rides are both my stress management and the bulk of the work out I get in normal week.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I definitely sleep better the night after a run or ride. I ran 10 miles this morning so looking forward to bed time.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 1-3hr afternoon nap everyday ride or not and I love it.  Long rides sometimes cut into or eliminate my nap time. I love long rides, but I hate that part of it. 👹


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Great pix of your ride in all your posts.
While on campus or while you nap I am sure you have that beauty parked securely.

Like you, I have not slept in what the “sleep experts” say is good, great since I was a kid.
Naps are the bomb. I have many in my circle that are vehemently against napping-including my wife and sister. Whatever, I nap anyway.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The post-ride nap is why camping was invented. 

Mid-ride nap...
Not to make light of anyone's sleep issues, but I can take a nap trailside while someone is changing a tire - and it _is_ awesome.

I _may_ have undiagnosed narcolepsy, though. 😄 It has only resulted in one damaged vehicle a long time ago.



-F


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

post-ride nap is the only thing that makes it possible for me to wake up super early to go for a morning ride


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

If I nap for even 3 minutes it'll kill any chance of a good night's sleep. 

When I first visited Spain the whole siesta thing was very foreign to me. People sleeping all over town from 3:00 to 5:00 p.m. or so. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not much of a nap taker in general, but after my harder rides, almost have no choice these days.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

No naps for me, that would cut into my post-ride beer time.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> No naps for me, that would cut into my post-ride beer time.


Zactly

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not a napper, that's what sleep is for.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

After a good long ride I clean up, eat a meal and then the Mr. Sandman attacks and I take a very nice nap. And I usually sleep very well that night as well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jinx E. Kat taught me everything I need to know about napping.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

What I’ll do, is I’ll take a nap on Saturdays after my morning ride...usually from 2-4 and then wake up and head out to dinner with the family at 5:00. Feels great if I can do it. Sometimes I’m not able to and I’ll feel THAT too.
My morning ride is usually two hours, tough single track, about eight to ten miles. It’s exhausting. I’ll also lift weights after.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm looking forward to after lunch naps after morning bike rides/runs when I retire in 3 years 3 months...but who's counting.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

d365 said:


> I'm not much of a nap taker in general, but after my harder rides, almost have no choice these days.


That's how I feel mostly, also. Only thing is that I haven't made the leap to dedicate the time and effort to a real nap...I fall asleep on the couch or the floor in front of the TV. I need to make a habit of laying down and maybe setting an alarm. I don't sleep very well at night anyway, so should probably get sleep whenever I can (though I was falling asleep at 8p last night so decided I'd go ahead and go to bed...been up since 2:30...vicious cycle).


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

I never took a nap after a ride, but going on 44, a couple hours after a ride, I pass out. I usually am ok with any amount of napping, 15 minutes or so. When I wake i am good to go for the day. That night, I sleep really good.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm one to "almost nap". I'll lay down and fall asleep and then immediately pop awake or often don't even fall asleep but just suddenly feel awake.

But Saturday I had a long ride then got home and painted a room. I had more work to do outside so I hadn't showered after any of this and started feeling sleepy. I laid down on the floor on the thin indoor/outdoor carpet under my desk/chair with a folded up bath mat under my head and had a good nap. I've done this a few times.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Chaz, I knew you were slacking' on the job...


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I sleep well, at least as far as I know (never had a sleep study), 7-8 hours a night.

When I work from home, which is often these days, I'll lie down around 3 or 4, usually after having ridden before noon. I read, and usually knock out for an hour, sometimes longer if I'm "tired-tired." Doesn't affect my nighttime sleep.

There has been a recent study correlating napping to dementia. But I think it's for folks older than 50s. And they are careful to note that it isn't a causal thing, as far as they know. Makes me nervous, though.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, at least with dementia, you don't know about it.

It just really sucks to watch.

I'm a social-napper.


----------

